# Lexan Bodies



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Where can I buy HO newer body style nascar lexan bodies?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you have a local hobby shop? :lurk5:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Have you checked Host bodies? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucky Bob's has the HOST Chevy, Ford and Toyota Gen 6 bodies.


----------

